# Hlektronika.gr > Site & Forum >  >  Πως γίνεται διαγραφή από το forum και διαγραφή και των μηνυμάτων μου

## spiros35

Παιδιά πως γίνεται διαγραφή από το forum και διαγραφή και των μηνυμάτων μου. Είναι σοβαρό γιατί υπάρχει θέμα.

----------


## moutoulos

Σπύρο διαγραφή θα επικοινωνήσεις με τον admin. Τώρα για τα μηνύματα δυστυχώς υπάρχει όρος 
που αποδέχθηκες τον Ιουλ 2013 (ισχύει απο το 2008 αν θυμάμαι καλά), κατά την είσοδό σου εδώ 
που λέει:





> *13.* Όλα τα κυκλώματα/κείμενα/σχέδια του hlektronika.gr,  προστατεύονται με πνευματικά δικαιώματα σύμφωνα με τον νόμο 2121/93. 
> Τα  μηνύματα της κοινότητας αποτελούν μεν πνευματική ιδιοκτησία του  συγγραφέα (μέλος), της οποίας όμως τη δημοσιευμένη υπόσταση 
> παραχωρεί  στο hlektronika.gr, και δεν μπορεί να πάρει πίσω σε περίπτωση  οικειοθελούς αποχώρησης, ή διαγραφής του από την κοινότητα.



Βέβαια το θέμα δεν είναι ντε καλά να κρατηθούν τα πόστ σου, αλλά καταλαβαίνεις όταν θα λείψουν
κάποια πόστ απο κάποιο thread/"νήμα", χαλάει η λογική συνέχεια αυτού ...

----------


## KOKAR

απο την στιγμή που δεν γράφεις με το κανονικό ονοματεπωνυμο σου πως υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα ?

----------

